# الغاز الطبيعي في حلقات



## رائد الرائد (18 نوفمبر 2007)

​ الغاز الطبيعي - تعريفات-  التركيب - أماكن تواجده :
 الغاز الطبيعي : عبارة عن خليط من الغازات الهيدروكربونيه التي تمتلك كتله جزيئيه منخفضة وتتشكل من غازات هيدروكربونيه مشبعه (CnH2n+2) وغازات غير هيدروكربونيه كالنتروجين (N2) وثاني اكسيدالكربون (CO2) وغاز (H2S) وقليل من الغازات النادرة كالهليوم والأرجوان . 
الغازات التي تحتوي على كميات ملحوظة من (H2S) أو (CO2) أو كلاهما تدعى بالغازات الحامضية (Sour or Acid Gases) .ينبغي أن تزال هذه الشوائب قبل استعمال الغاز كوقود . 
الغاز الطبيعي المسال (Gas Liquefied Natural) : فهو غاز الميثان بالدرجة الأساسية الذي يضغط بضغط جوي عند تبريده إلى 2600F)) (0C162.2-) ونتيجة لعملية التبريد والتحويل إلى سائل يقل الحجم بنسبة (1 : 600) وأن مايقارب (% 15) من الطاقة تستنفذ في عملية التحويل . [14]
- تركيب الغاز :-
 إن التركيب الحقيقي للغاز يمكن أن يختلف بمدى واسع , حتى أنه قد يختلف في بئرين لإنتاج الغاز من نفس الحقل , الجدول يبن التركيبات الاساسيه للهيدروكربونات الغازية المنتجة من حقول مختلفة , إن تركيب الغاز المنتج من حقل ما قد يتغير مع الوقت إذا ما تكاثفت السوائل في الحقل نتيجة لانخفاض الضغط . 
- التركيب الهيدروكربوني النموذجي للغاز الطبيعي :- [9,14]

Dry Gas​Wet Gas​Associated Gas​Symbol​Component​97.17​59.52​27.52​C1​Methane
1.89​5.36​16.34​C2​Ethane
0.29​4.71​29.18​C3​Propane
0.13​2.03​5.37​i-C4​i-Butane
0.12​2.39​17.18​n- C4​n- Butane
0.07​1.8​2.18​i- C5​i -Pentane
0.05​1.61​1.72​n-C5​n -Pentane
0.04​2.60​0.47​C6​Hexane
0.24​19.98​0.04​C7​Heptanes plus
100.00​100.00​100.00​ 
Total​​الجدول  يبين التركيب النموذجي للغاز الطبيعي .​


----------



## Mohamed Badran (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجيدحميدصالح (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك في جهدك المميز الحقيقة نفعتني ونورتني في طرحك لموضوع الغاز
الفففففففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## hus-es-sam (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 ديسمبر 2010)

_عاشت الايادي على الموضوع المميز _


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

رائع 
الله يسلم هالادين


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (1 سبتمبر 2011)

كل عام والجميع بخير
حاب استفسر عن صناعة اسود الكربون هل الخام فيول اويل ثقيل ! أم غاز وهل الغاز ايثان ام ميثان 
واي خام تعتمد عليه شركة الاسكندرية لاسود الكربون في انتاجها 
من لديه معلومات من الأعضاء الكرام معلومات موثوقه في هذه الصناعة يمكن ان يكون له فرصه جيدة في السعودية
وشكرا 
ابراهيم الغامدي


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله لك


----------

